# bus in the world



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

this is brazilian bus ...


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

mexico city buses










TURISTIC BUS


----------



## Cody48 (Jan 22, 2010)

*"blue world tourist" bus from delhi to manali*

Luckily we survived our bustrip with the above mentioned bus company to Manali. The drivers were racing like crazy, one stimulating the other, which ended in a serious crash with a truck this morning. Glass was everwhere, people got cuts in their faces and all over the body. Fortunately nobody got killed, but it didn't miss much.
___________________________________________________________________
 instant approval credit cards |  plastic surgeon orange county |  san miguel de allende hotels


----------



## banjaluka (Feb 4, 2010)

I like European style buses


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

^^ yeah, European style is much better.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

me too ^^^^^^


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Malaysian Buses*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Singapore: Public Bus*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's a similar threads on the same topic previously posted already :

The official Bus Thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=286509

World City Bus Brands
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1062405


----------



## Sabanban (Jul 14, 2008)

This bus beats everyone. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb61PbhVYQY&feature=fvw


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

*Buses in India*

engineer.akash










dhandapanik


















































































engineer.akash



















engineer.akash



















engineer.akash

cc binai sankar














































ajithv










Shot Using  Canon PowerShot S5 IS on 30.04.2010[/QUOTE]

engineer.akash

Blue liveries:









orange liveries:







[/QUOTE]

Avinash










*Volvos captured by me at LIC HQ in Mysore today *

















[/QUOTE]
cc:rik chatterjee














































engineer.akash



















ajithv



















Shot Using  Canon PowerShot S5 IS on 24.01.2010
anekho










KB335ci2

















[/QUOTE]

engineer.akash


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Belgrade*, Serbia









































































































*TURISTIC BUS*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

like the brazilian ones


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

For a couple of years now here in Aachen Germany they have these new 25 meter long busses from Van Hool.





































The pictures are from http://www.euregiobus.net/seiten/magazin/fahrzeugportrait/002_agg300-aseag.html (more can be viewed there)


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

*Few Indian Intercity Buses*

rejukrishdxb
Image of Trivandrum Chennai Mercs taken yesterday in front of Technopark (Dont know why it was there)

















[/QUOTE]

Myself








[/QUOTE]

ajithv
The "Lexia" used by "THE LEELA,KOVALAM" spotted parking at Power House Road in Thiruvananthapuram.










Shot Using Nokia 5800 XpressMusic on 04.06.2010[/QUOTE]


----------



## buffyscrubs (May 18, 2010)

wonderful night ! wonderful bus!




-------------------------------------------------
breaking bad dvd
Doctor Who dvd
Fringe dvd


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Good thread !


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Alemanniafan said:


> For a couple of years now here in Aachen Germany they have these new 25 meter long busses from Van Hool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic !!


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

ImBoredNow said:


> rejukrishdxb
> Image of Trivandrum Chennai Mercs taken yesterday in front of Technopark (Dont know why it was there)


Myself








[/QUOTE]

ajithv
The "Lexia" used by "THE LEELA,KOVALAM" spotted parking at Power House Road in Thiruvananthapuram.










The buses indian are Cool !!!

Shot Using Nokia 5800 XpressMusic on 04.06.2010[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

next .....


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

next again ??


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ yeah:lol:

More pictures 

São Paulo buses and Rio de janeiro buses


----------



## aliesperet (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello, i am from holland so here are some dutch buses

at first (which i like the most) we have got the 'Zuidtangent': Bus at it's Best! High frequency buses Between Haarlem, Amsterdam Intl. Airport and Amsterdam. 









Second: Everything which ends with -Liner:
1. We first came up with InterLiner








2. But we did not like that name so we came up with Qliner 
















3. Because the so called Hanzelijn is under construction we tempoarly have the HanzeLiner








And, of course, The city- and regional buses
1. Connexxion: the nations biggest bus company. Has 1 million travellers/day out of a nation population of 16 million
















2. Arriva: From brittain but owned by german railways








3.Veolia








4. Syntus








5. Qbuzz


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*Indonesia*



=NaNdA= said:


> Bus2 baru PO. Nusantara kay:
> credit to buruhcisco from kaskus..


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ Good buses


Some brazilian buses


----------



## hussu123 (Oct 7, 2012)

india


----------



## hussu123 (Oct 7, 2012)

India again


----------



## ashleyturnier (Oct 7, 2013)

I like london buses. it looks beautiful than only i like it.


----------



## hussu123 (Oct 7, 2012)

ashleyturnier said:


> I like london buses. it looks beautiful than only i like it.


Who is telling you to like it :bash:


----------



## hussu123 (Oct 7, 2012)

Restaurant on wheels in india


----------



## nashibanla (Dec 27, 2013)

wow, interesting images

I liked it


----------



## adam333 (Jan 7, 2014)

As i am a bus driver and travel mostly by buses,i like all hd images and discussion here.


----------



## Valvejoodik (Jul 29, 2012)

Why are all bus pic threads spammed by persons from S-America and India?


----------



## textile (Jan 15, 2014)

i can't share my bus picture because it limited my link. for share that picture have other way to share picture without insert image ?


----------



## Zack Fair (Jan 31, 2010)

deleted


----------



## carmens0592 (Feb 9, 2014)

I love those bus that have a lower deck and upper deck. They look cool. I just dont want to to be on the lower deck though.


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

The best bus in this whole thread: 









Classic.


----------

